# Rattling and shaking cage



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi folks,
I am very sensitive to noises in my environment and I have a little issue with Hitch's cage. But first, I'll explain his setup. I have a small IKEA three drawer dressed that is the base of the setup and it has his cage a "Super Pet My First Home Extra Large Cage" that I purchased a year or so ago. The cage is also sitting on some foam pads that I purchased at Walmart to isolate it from the dresser.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... oduct+Type

Now, the issue that I am having is that Hitch runs pretty darn fast in his wheels (right now he is using a self assembled cake topper wheel) and he makes his cage rattle/shake during the night.

I would love to have any ideas that folks may have about anchoring the setup to the wall or to the dresser to stabilize the cage so that it does not rattle.

Any ideas? I can post pictures if needed of the setup.

Scott.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Use zip ties at where the front and back meets the sides so they can't rattle. How tight does the wire attach to the plastic base? I have one that the clips are really loose and it rattles pretty good too. If you have the wire clips you can tighten it with pliars. If plastic there isn't much you can do except for putting a bit of craft foam under the wire before you clamp it down. 

Do you put the wheel on top of the liner, or underneath? Being on top helps insulate the sound. Is the base of the wheel flat? If not that will cause it to wobble and shake the cage. 

Try putting the cage on a thick blanket as well as the foam pads. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a similar cage to yours. Do you use fleece liners? I do, and I use over-sized pieces that allow the liner to come up and over the sides of the bottom plastic portion, then the wire portion sits on top of the plastic part with the fleece in between. That will help if the rattling is happening where the cage parts meet up.

Also, I have a towel on the bottom of the cage, but beneath the fleece liner. I have to be sure to make certain that the towel is not at all under the base of the wheel, or the wheel will be unstable enough to rattle.

One last thing - do you have a CHE setup on top of the cage? If so, be sure the lamp is clamped securely or it will rattle on top of the cage.

That pretty much covers all of my rattling issues!


----------

